# ...Playing an Instrument has Made Me a Huge Fan



## ethan417

I've played guitar for over 50 years.
I'm no where near the level of professional - but at 66, I continue to learn, take lessons, and I studied music theory in college.

Playing music has given me such a deep connection great music.
My collection has more than 600 CDs and spans all genres.

I am so grateful to have music in my life - throughout my life.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Awesome. It must be wonderful to be a huge music fan, understand music theory, and also play an instrument competently. I am a music theory dunce, don't play an instrument (took a couple week attempts at it in bygone days), but do love music, especially opera.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

I agree that playing an instrument (however poorly :lol has helped me appreciate music better. An interesting corollary for me has been that there are composers that I enjoy playing better than listening to them (e.g., Bach is the first one that comes to mind). Anyone else has had this experience?


----------



## Manxfeeder

ethan417 said:


> Playing music has given me such a deep connection great music.


It has for me also. I don't think you can truly appreciate what goes into composing or playing music unless you've done it yourself.

But having said that, as a saxophone player who endeavors to play jazz, I don't relax when I'm listening to that genre; rather, I'm involved, trying to remember this lick or that lick as it flies by or trying to figure out how they relate to the underlying chord. And then I start mentally improvising. It gets all-consuming. I can only listen to jazz in small doses.

Classical is more relaxing for me, because I don't play stringed instruments, so I don't know what the challenges are; I just listen to the music itself.

600 CDs? I don't feel so bad now. I think I'm more in the 300 range.


----------



## Heck148

Active participation in music is so essential to one's education and experience...it teaches so many things, and does certainly enhance one's appreciation of music of all types.

It is truly sad, and depressing that so many schools in the US have cut or eliminated their music programs...children are deprived of a wonderful experience.

Professional sports are extremely popular,and financially a big success....kids in school participate in sports to a large degree...few will ever become professional athletes, but the enjoyment, and appreciation are there due to their participation. 

The same used to be true with music....the school level participation is crucial to the long term enjoyment of that discipline. When the music is cut, the potential for long term appreciation is cut as well...


----------



## Merl

I love playing my guitars (electric and acoustic). I doubt if others feel the same about my ham-fisted playing but I don't care. I play for my enjoyment. When I'm drunk (and everyone else is hammered) I even play in front of others (who aren't musos) . During lockdown I've even been online teaching a group of kids from my class, and the other P4 class, some basic chords and they love it. I agree, Ethan. Learning the guitar over the last ten years has really made me appreciate how difficult it is to play an instrument professionally and appreciate the music I enjoy more.


----------



## Heck148

Merl said:


> ....I agree, Ethan. Learning the guitar over the last ten years has really made me appreciate how difficult it is to play an instrument professionally and appreciate the music I enjoy more.


Yes!! Merl, my point exactly....your participation, at whatever level you choose, enhances your appreciation to a huge degree.


----------



## Eclectic Al

What an interesting, and human, post. I play piano (very badly), and for a while played organ (even worse). I suspect I only love listening to classical music as much as I do because I play it (however badly).

By the way, playing organ is (in my experience) the pinnacle because having every finger plus your feet at the disposal of the composer is staggering. I am as bad as I am at playing piano because I'm lazy and rely on sight reading - but with an organ I found that impossible - too much going on! I would recommend that anyone listens to organ music (esp Bach) and then thinks how can a single performer do all that all at once? Incredible.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I've been playing guitar for a little over 30 years and back in my 20s even went to college for music, but I realized I didn't really want to be a musician for a career so I left after my first year. But that year had an impact on me as my taste in music broadened and I started listening to classical and jazz. I learned how to read music, learned a lot about music theory, took a music history course and also a class in acoustics.

I say all that to say it has all helped me greatly to grasp how difficult it is to put together a first rate performance, live or recorded.


----------



## Joe B

I started music lessons in school in the 4th grade. I wanted to play the cello, but the music instructor only had a baritone horn, so that's what I started playing. Lessons continued (in an A/V closet for the old film projectors) until grade 7 when I moved to the junior high school, where I became part of the school band.

The year before I got to high school, the high school music teacher was in the junior high 'recruiting' for the new high school band (and I mean new as in a new school which had just opened that year). I was coerced into played the Sousaphone in the marching band, which I was never really happy with, but I was really good. When they got me a rotary valve Miraphone tuba my complaining stopped and I got into it, giving up my requests to go back to the baritone horn.

I was 2nd chair in our "All State" band as a freshman and 1st chair each following year. I even got to go to Europe (France, Switzerland, Italy, Austria and Germany) for 6 weeks at no expense with the best high school musicians from across the country.....an experience I'll never forget (we performed in each city we visited).

Playing an instrument at the age of 9 opened the world of music to me. Rock and roll, classical, and big band albums were all in my collection when I bought my first stereo at 14. Now I only play a cedar flute out on my porch. I'm terrible when compared to anyone with any talent with the instrument, but it is still fun playing.

It is a shame that music programs are being cut and that music instruction is looked at as unimportant and merely a 'filler' class. The seed planted by Mr. Crocker when he first started teaching me at the age of 9 exposed me to the world of music, and I am eternally grateful.


----------



## Heck148

Joe B said:


> The seed planted by Mr. Crocker when he first started teaching me at the age of 9 exposed me to the world of music, and I am eternally grateful.


Where did you go to school?? What was Mr. Crocker's full name?? sounds lke you had a wonderful time with music as you came thru school!!


----------



## Joe B

Heck148 said:


> Where did you go to school?? What was Mr. Crocker's full name?? sounds lke you had a wonderful time with music as you came thru school!!


I went to school in the Town of East Lyme, CT. I don't remember Mr. Crocker's first name, as there was never an occasion for me to be that familiar.


----------



## TMHeimer

All the years of clarinet playing (56...), and you'd think I'd listen to music more, especially Classical, which is my forte as a soloist and professional. Actually, I usually listen to stuff that may affect my playing (someone else playing the solo, or a piece we may play in the band I play in nowadays). I tire of listening to any genre quickly (I don't include rap, hip hop as a genre....and tolerate Country at times). I can play jazz to some degree, and improvise to a lesser degree. Enjoy jazz & jazz-rock listening at times.

For my graduate recital, my piano accompanist was a classical piano major with fabulous technique. He also was a top notch jazz trombonist. But he never played classical trombone (in a band/orchestra, etc.) or played any jazz piano.
All different kinds in this world.


----------



## mbhaub

ethan417 said:


> I've played guitar for over 50 years.
> I'm no where near the level of professional - but at 66, I continue to learn, take lessons, and I studied music theory in college.
> 
> Playing music has given me such a deep connection great music.
> My collection has more than 600 CDs and spans all genres.
> 
> I am so grateful to have music in my life - throughout my life.


That's great! You're never too old to learn something new. I'm one year behind you and I still have things I want to do: play guitar is on my list and I know I need to get started. Not just strum chords either. There's so much great music for guitar. I wasn't a music major, I studied mathematics, but always have kept music as a hobby and it's been a blessing. There are so many pro musicians I know who have burned out. They don't enjoy playing, going to concerts, listening or anything. That's one advantage us amateurs have - we do it because we love to. The world would be such a better place if everyone learned at an early age to make music, but our crappy educational systems seem to think STEM is the be all and end all.

I am way, way over your cd library though, much to the wife's disgust. I topped 15,000 a while back. Not one regret.


----------



## Heck148

mbhaub said:


> The world would be such a better place if everyone learned at an early age to make music, but our crappy educational systems seem to think STEM is the be all and end all.


You are so right!! The constant cuts to music, arts and drama are alarming and depressing. Participation in music is so good, so beneficial for children. It teaches so many things.


----------



## Roger Knox

mbhaub said:


> I wasn't a music major, I studied mathematics, but always have kept music as a hobby and it's been a blessing. There are so many pro musicians I know who have burned out. They don't enjoy playing, going to concerts, listening or anything. That's one advantage us amateurs have - we do it because we love to.


This post is all the more interesting, because your writing has suggested to me someone with a professional music background. Anyway, "amateur" means someone who loves what they do, while music professionals may lose (or may never have had) that love for music. Nevertheless I know quite a few music professionals who still love music and I think it's because they keep an open mind and broad view of life, take up new challenges and interests from time to time, and don't evade the question of "what does it all mean?"


----------



## Heck148

Roger Knox said:


> ....Nevertheless I know quite a few music professionals who still love music and I think it's because they keep an open mind and broad view of life, take up new challenges and interests from time to time, and don't evade the question of "what does it all mean?"


It's true, there is some burnout amongst professional musicians...there are also alot of "dropouts" - people who go to music school/conservatory, get into the free-lance world but eventually give it up....Free-lance world is pretty tough, you really have to hustle, make connections, travel a whole lot, be ready for anything at any time. Economically, it tends to be "boom or bust" - around Holidays, season openings - things are very busy, you might get called for 4 or 5 jobs all in the same week. then 2 weeks later, nothing...there are fast times, and slow times. it can be a challenge paying the bills. Many free-lancers take part-time jobs over the years to cover the "skinny" times.
Many musicians simply can't make it, and develop other careers, or lose interest.
I consider myself lucky - I played professionally for over 50 years, well over 40 as an orchestra principal, I ran [still run] my own chamber group, and for some time produced a chamber orchestra series - very rewarding, but hard work. 
Free-lancing is fun, because you are playing all sorts of different music - the standard orchestra repertoire, then chamber music, choral works [tons], Pops, Broadway shows, recordings, a bit of everything, once you get on "the list". 
Altho retired from season orchestra contract work, I still take gigs if it's something I want to do - nice group, good conductor, good repertoire, etc...no need to put up with podium *ssholes at this point!!

It's an accomplishment and a privilege, at least to me, to have performed so much of the world's great music - to perform Beethoven's "Eroica", Verdi Requiem, Mozart "Jupiter", etc, etc. To meet those challenges, to present enjoyable concerts to the audience of great music is something I look upon with pride and joy.


----------



## pianozach

I've played for 50+ years. I'm a professional musician, and many people think I'm damned good.

I know better.

I play with passion, and am a great sight reader. But there are many pianists that are far better than I am. They might be lousy sight readers, and I can play the pants off them if we're both handed music we don't know and are asked to play it NOW. My technique is upper intermediate.

I understand music and intermediate music theory fairly well.

I conduct as well, without very much training. But I mimic pretty well, and can keep an orchestra from jumping the tracks.

Can't play jazz worth beans, but I can fool some people.

I play guitar, but it's more of a six-string piano in my hands.

I hear music as components, exploded. I hear the different instruments (although I'm better at this in pop and rock music than in Classical).

I was raised playing classical, but my home was filled with an eclectic cornucopia of assorted music: Classical, rock, pop, standards, Broadway, comedy, soundtracks, Tijuana Brass, 101 Strings, Big Band, early Frank Sinatra, swamp rock . . . 

Even as a little kid of 12, I'd take Beatles albums and play them in ways not intended by the artists or producers: treble up, treble down, bass up, bass down, left channel, right channel, 33, 45, 78, and 16.


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> 600 CDs? I don't feel so bad now. I think I'm more in the 300 range.


If I had kept up my guitar playing instead of just listening all the time I might have only 300-600 CDs. I'll never understand the talent and imagination of a great composer. Bartok told Howard Hanson it can't be taught so he was rejected from teaching at the Eastman school. He wanted to teach piano. But you can gain an appreciation for the skill, logic, and beauty of a composition by learning to play it.


----------

